# "New Filter" Message



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone else seen this on their SDB?

Can't see anything in the manual or online about this alert.

Obviously not alarming and one could presume it's on about the water filter that sits in the tank.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Google was having a bad day...









I changed the search term from "sage dual boiler 'new filter' message" to "sage dual boiler 'new filter' alert" - low and behold!

Page 13 -

http://www.brevilleusa.com/media/mediaappearance/15137/BES920XL_IB_C13_FA_LowRes.pdf


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

So you have a Breville and not a Sage then? The Sage manual doesn't have that in, there is only a manual dial on the Walter filter holder to act as a reminder to replace them every 2 months....????


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Sibling Chris said:


> So you have a Breville and not a Sage then? The Sage manual doesn't have that in, there is only a manual dial on the Walter filter holder to act as a reminder to replace them every 2 months....????


No, I do have a Sage.

But they're virtually the same model.

It's more than likely an omission from the manual with or without reason.

I don't know how to make the message disappear though haha.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

But......but.... I'm confused. That doesn't make sense.

There is no electronic connection to the filter in any way, how is it supposed to know to show the alert? The only thing I can think of is that it would be some sort of manually set electronic alarm that you switch channels to show up every x months, but I have seen nothing in the settings, but then why the dial on the water filter holder?

I've had mine since August and it's never shown the message.

I'd be tempted to give Sage a call to see if they can explain it for my own sanity! 

#baffled


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I suppose you could factory reset from the advanced menu to get rid of it, just remember to note anything you've changed from default setting before you do so, so you can put it back how you like


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

This is a normal message to replace the water filter. The duration is based on water hardness and number of shots. I'd replace the filter to avoid a scale issue. The 2 monthly filter replacement recommendation doesn't take into account usage and water hardness.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

dlight said:


> This is a normal message to replace the water filter. The duration is based on water hardness and number of shots. I'd replace the filter to avoid a scale issue. The 2 monthly filter replacement recommendation doesn't take into account usage and water hardness.


Sorry but that still makes no sense. See above


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Well well well...guess what happened to my DB this week









I have to say it still makes no sense to me whatsoever but as it's been a couple of months since I changed the filter I unplugged the machines popped in a new filter, switched it on again and ran a bit of water through. The message seemed to reset itself, I didn't do anything else.

Ho-hum!


----------



## cirenpeter (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine popped up with that message last week, I ignored it and its gone away....

Need to replace my filter thought

Peter


----------

